# here are 3 of my semi new snakes



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

this is of my CB Irian Jaya x coastal jaguar carpet python ... its a female and i had an male but it died and im waiting on another sibling of her one to be hatched







soon i hope

































and these are my new westen hognose snakes .. both CB and the bigger one is a male that is eating like a champ and the smaller one is a girl that is only feeding on lizards willingly but last week it fed on a scented pinky all on its owns so i hope it starts to make it a habbit.









sorry about the crappy shots maybe ill take some newer ones soon seeing how i just re-did all may snakes enclosures last week anywho enjoy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice Bearded Dragon. My roommate used to have one of those that size. Cool to hold and feed.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

sweet pics

I wanna turtle. Have to wait until I have money/space for a tortiose/box of some sort though. My old soft shell was way to messy with food.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice snakes! It's about time you bought an IJ! Hows the rest of the collection doing?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks ... the rest are doing good, my only pain in the butt is that female hognose ... i love my carpet i was so mad when the male roled but the store i got it from said they work find me another









red eyes did i show you any of my other snakes ???


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

What new snakes do you have now? Post up some pics when you have the time!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

danggg, i remember when my bearded dragon munched on pinkies.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes Dark please show us all you got!! snakes that is


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ill work on taking some pic, working 60 hrs this week so it might take a bit


----------

